# Home made bird play gym material?



## scraff (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,
We have a 7 Month old lovebird, and he has a few toys, and quite a few toys in his cage, but I want to get him a play area for outside his cage (cos he keeps climbing on things he shouldnt atm  )

Although he has toys etc, he loves to climb and chew and I want to make him a play gym with ladders, ropes, swings etc.

I will get some non toxic cotton rope for making some of it, but im not sure what kind of wood is ok. Will plain Dowel be ok from a local B&Q? I am a bit bothered about splinters...?

Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Dowel will be ok but is expensive in the larger diameters. I built mine with planned softwood for the four corner uprights and then used natural willow branches for the cross pieces. If you use willow branches he will sit and strip the bark off and you can replace them for free


----------



## scraff (Nov 9, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Dowel will be ok but is expensive in the larger diameters. I built mine with planned softwood for the four corner uprights and then used natural willow branches for the cross pieces. If you use willow branches he will sit and strip the bark off and you can replace them for free


Willow? Thats a good idea, I know ive read about other using natural wood, but I assumed that they meant bought wood that has been dried from pet shops.
Since you say free, I guess you mean from just outside??

Is there anything I should do with it, like clean it or anything?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Just sawn off a tree. I just look at it and it it looks clean that's good enough for me


----------

